
A simple, open format for taking back publishing - wentoodeep
http://openpublishing.github.io/
======
wentoodeep
Here's the link to reddit with some explaination from the Author himself.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5qvphu/a_simpl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5qvphu/a_simple_open_format_for_taking_back_publishing/)

~~~
detaro
and the authors HN submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13516221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13516221)

